# Very Quiet Site



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Seems most people from this site have folded up there tent and went home LOL. Never anything new other than the spammers.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

In April last year I started a thread in outbacker.com website problems, help, etc. titled "What's happened to Outbackers.com?" I got a lot more responses in that thread then I thought I was going to get. Several long time members, even a few who haven't posted on this forum in years, were gracious enough to respond and explain what caused several members to leave this once very active forum. Since the downturn, it just seems that, for whatever reason, activity hasn't picked up. The current owners of this site, Autoforums.com, seem to be neglecting this site and haven't done anything with it since Doug sold it to them. If things are going to change, someone from autoforums has get involved and do something. For a start, how about updating the site header and picture?

Todd


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

There is a lot of info to read on this site. A lot of greats mods/upgrades also. Lots of things to do with your Outback. So until a question pops up, it's pretty quiet.


----------

